# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پرسش: ثبت نام کنکور ۹۹ (آیا کسی که رشته اش ریاضی است میتواند کنکور تجربی بدهد؟)

## Cando

سلام دوستان کسی که رشته درسیش ریاضی هست و در نظام قدیم پیش دانشگاهی داشته میتونه در کنکور تجربی یا انسانی شرکت کنه؟ باتشکر

----------


## Fcbvb

اره میتونی

----------


## _Nyusha_

اره میتونی

----------


## Cando

شرایطش چطوره دوستان؟

----------


## Mahdyu

بله میتونی ، فقط موقع ثبت نام کنکور کنکوره تجربی رو انتخاب کن.
لازم نیست هیچ درسی رو هم پاس کنی و.. .

----------


## BATMAN

موقع ثبتدنام همونطور که بالاتر گفتن باید کنکور تجربی یا انسانی انتخاب کنی.

----------


## Cando

تأثیر معدل و این حرفا چطور میشه عزیزان؟
یا موقع وارد کردن سوابق تحصیلی به مشکل نمیخورم؟

----------


## Mahdyu

> تأثیر معدل و این حرفا چطور میشه عزیزان؟
> یا موقع وارد کردن سوابق تحصیلی به مشکل نمیخورم؟


اون درسایی که مشابه بودن که همون تاثیر داده میشه.
درسایی هم که مشابه نیستن خب بدون تاثیر هست.
بعدشم الان تاثیر معدل مثبت هست و رسسسسماااا بی تاثیر پس نگران نباش.

----------

